# What was the last non-Kindle book you bought?



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

Just curious...
What was the last non-Kindle book you bought? 
Why didn't you buy it on your Kindle?
Where did you buy it? And how much was it?

***
Mine was The Elegance of the Hedgehog







by Muriel Barbery and Alison Anderson










I found it while browsing in a B&N bookstore. As soon as I got home I looked it up on my Kindle to see if it was available and it wasn't. So I ordered it from Amazon for $10.20.
I am embarrassed to admit that I haven't read it yet. I tried, but it didn't grab me like I thought it would so I put it aside for a little while.
This is one of the reasons I find the "sample" feature on the Kindle to be a money saver for me.

How about you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

The Story of Edgar Sawtelle, thanks to Oprah. It was her book club recommendation. Bought it in hardback about a week before her Kindle show. I am about half way through it right now. Not enjoying it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine was "Brisingr" by Christopher Paolini. And I bought it because I didn't have my Kindle yet, then turned around and bought it for my Kindle when it arrived.

Just doing what I can to help the economy... 

Nemo


----------



## Rivers (Nov 2, 2008)

Love by Toni Morrison. The hardcover was on sale for 5.95 + my 25% discount, and I just couldn't help myself.  I haven't started reading it yet, but I'm starting to realize I need to stay away from book sections of stores, because there is just something too tempting of having a real book in my hand, especially at such a good price.  

(Sidenote: Just checked Amazon and the hardcover is almost $20, so I did technically get a good deal, but the Kindle version is 4.95.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am reading _The Devil in the White City: Murder, Magic, and Madness at the Fair that Changed America_ on Sundog. That piqued my interest in the 1893 world's fair. So last weekend I bought print copy of _America At the Fair: Chicago's 1893 World's Columbian Exposition_. It still is mostly text, but there are more pictures which I wanted.

I still am buying print books -- "picture books". I am into hard cover books which include pictures on a variety of subjects. I know I have some serious $$ in those books. Don't regret it though.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Cross by James Patterson


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin (Nov 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> The Story of Edgar Sawtelle, thanks to Oprah. It was her book club recommendation. Bought it in hardback about a week before her Kindle show. I am about half way through it right now. Not enjoying it as much as I thought I would.


I read that on my Kindle. I thought it was a most wonderful book but that it was very emotionally difficult to read. I truly enjoyed it, but admit to getting this aching heart heavy feeling during parts of it (I tend to identify too deeply when I am really wrapped up in a character in a book or on TV).

I thought the writing was gorgeous and I especially loved how the character of Edgar unfolded throughout the book. Very unique. I hope you end up enjoying it as much as I did.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suite Francaise   -  I never got to read it yet.  Will probably download it to Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if I should be honest with you guys...LOL. I could make up a book but really, it was *The Humble Little Condom: A History*. I needed it for a project I was working on and I really wished there was a Kindle version! I skimmed through it and got the info I needed. It's a fun book, written in a humorous way. It is not something to sit and read....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I should be honest with you guys...LOL. I could make up a book but really, it was *The Humble Little Condom: A History*. I needed it for a project I was working on and I really wished there was a Kindle version! I skimmed through it and got the info I needed. It's a fun book, written in a humorous way. It is not something to sit and read....


LOL! Amazon's going to wonder when there are suddenly a lot of orders....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was at the library before I got my Kindle and bought:

The Queen's Fool by Philippa Gregory $2
Comeback by Dick Francis $2
The Lion of Justice by Jean Plaidy 10 cents.

Then Gertie K. arrived and those three books have been sitting on my shelves lonely and unread.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I should be honest with you guys...LOL. I could make up a book but really, it was *The Humble Little Condom: A History*. I needed it for a project I was working on and I really wished there was a Kindle version! I skimmed through it and got the info I needed. It's a fun book, written in a humorous way. It is not something to sit and read....


*Had to quote it again because I LMAO at this one!*


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sometimes I wonder if I should be honest with you guys...LOL. I could make up a book but really, it was *The Humble Little Condom: A History*. I needed it for a project I was working on and I really wished there was a Kindle version! I skimmed through it and got the info I needed. It's a fun book, written in a humorous way. It is not something to sit and read....


SURE it was for a project. SURE it was. (I hope it didn't have pictures - omg - I'm laughing so hard my side hurts.. probably sleep deprivation


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Joy of Cooking, $9.99 at Half Price books.  Not available on the Kindle at any price.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

A bunch of books at once, actually:

- The Touch and Titus Crow (both by Brian Lumley)
- Skywalking (about George Lucas)
- Time and Again (two Nora Roberts books about time travel)

And a few others, but those are the notable ones.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I am reading _*The Devil in the White City: Murder, Magic, and Madness at the Fair that Changed America*_ on Sundog. That piqued my interest in the 1893 world's fair. So last weekend I bought print copy of _America At the Fair: Chicago's 1893 World's Columbian Exposition_. It still is mostly text, but there are more pictures which I wanted.
> 
> I still am buying print books -- "picture books". I am into hard cover books which include pictures on a variety of subjects. I know I have some serious $$ in those books. Don't regret it though.


I'm reading that on my Kindle now. Loving it. Last book I bought was the current Bathroom Reader! I also buy coffee table books, mainly travel, odd places to visit, Route 66 weird things to see, etc.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Ender in Exile







by Orson Scott Card. Yet another book that gave no indication that there would be a Kindle edition released on the same day as the book. The hardcover arrived yesterday and cost $17.13. That's more than the Kindle edition but less than the price listed when I ordered it. Oh well...it was a great book.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Last non-Kindle book before Kindle purchase:







and









Last non-Kindle book purchased this past Tuesday evening, 11/11:







Author was speaking at an event I attended in Houston this week. I couldn't resist... he was signing them!


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Ehm, Patricia Briggs latest, although the title completely eludes me at this moment. But I didn't have a Kindle yet. I think it's actually available on the Kindle, so that's sort of a shame.

Peh, the Kindle has actually been horrible for my finances. Amazon kept recommending A Wallflower Christmas to me, so I read it, and I liked it so much, I ended up buying about 8 books from the same author. And now I want more, and she hasn't written them yet!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

RovingSoul said:


> Ehm, Patricia Briggs latest, although the title completely eludes me at this moment. But I didn't have a Kindle yet. I think it's actually available on the Kindle, so that's sort of a shame.
> 
> Peh, the Kindle has actually been horrible for my finances. Amazon kept recommending A Wallflower Christmas to me, so I read it, and I liked it so much, I ended up buying about 8 books from the same author. And now I want more, and she hasn't written them yet!


You need to start taking advantage of Coinstar and convert your loose change into an Amazon Gift Card. That's what I did!


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> You need to start taking advantage of Coinstar and convert your loose change into an Amazon Gift Card. That's what I did!


Eh?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

It is just an idea for you to help with the finances on book purchases... Coinstar machines (usually found in grocery stores) will count your loose change and convert that cash into Amazon Gift Cards.

http://locator.coinstar.com/


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I read a pretty good book called Ophelia







, by Lisa Klein, actually from the Young Adult (though I am over 40, most of my friends think mentally I am about 17) section (I was in there looking for the 3rd Twilight book) and it just looked interesting. I like historical fiction and thought it was be interesting to see the famous Hamlet from another point of view. Also, young adult books are cheaper for some reason. It was under 8.00. I did not have my Kindle yet, had not even thought about buying one.. till just a few days later and Oprah. 
I finished it while waiting for my K to arrive.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The only printed book I've bought since I got the Kindle in June has been Royal Bloodline; Ellery Queen, Author and Detective by Francis Nevins. It's a nonfiction work about the works of Frederic Dannay and his cousin Manfred Lee, who collectively wrote under the name Ellery Queen. I'm a fan of the mysteries they published in their "middle" period.

The last one before that may have been Damon Knight's In Search of Wonder (essays in Science Fiction), also non-fiction.

The month before that was Skeptic month, in which I bought:

How We Know What Isn't So







by Thomas Gilovich and,
Why People Believe Weird Things







by Michael Shermer

Both of which I'm still reading, since I want to take the time to think about what they have to say.

OK, I didn't just list the last non-Kindle work I bought, but I love talking about books. 

Mike


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike,

I find this 







to be an excellent companion to your other skeptic books. I have all three but will give away Shermer's book the next time I donate.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Cross by James Patterson (no Kindle then)

I took it to the Thrift store last week with 20 or so other dead tree books and I will purchase it for my Kindle.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> Mike,
> 
> I find this
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. I read that one years ago, it's buried in a box somewhere (I have 4,000+ books stored in preparation for some house renovations).

I also recently read:
Kicking the Sacred Cow







 by James Hogan
Don't Believe Everything You Think







 by Thomas Kida
(Both available for the Kindle, if any is interested, heh)

Mike


----------

